

Russia to Plan Deflection of Asteroid From Earth - MikeCapone
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/31/world/europe/31asteroid.html?ref=science

======
chaosmachine
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1024186>

~~~
MikeCapone
Sorry for the repost, I missed that other one.

